# Suddenly resists the crate!!!!



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have no idea, but maybe it's a bratty teenage behavior thing... rebelling, testing his limits? I really don't know, though. I would say just ignore ignore ignore. And maybe, start throwing treats in and giving lots of verbal praise when he's being good in the crate. I hope it passes soon!


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

Has the crate maybe gotten too small for him as he has grown? I know with our two we have the biggest plastic crates you can buy, not sure what you have. Maybe he has been feeling more and more cramped and is just now expressing it?


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

When my late soul dog, Tetley, was about that age he simply refused to use the crate anymore. It had been his cave since the day he came home, nothing bad was ever associated with it, and he was always tucked inside with a toy and a treat. But that day he simply refused. And being a strong, leggy, and very large field golden there was no shoving him inside. It wasn't going to happen.

So I sat down with him and explained that he could stay out as long as nothing in the house was damaged, no food was stolen, etc. I'm not sure he understood but he looked at me as if my words were profound.

And we never had a problem.


----------



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

*Same here*

Our guy was the same - one day he just refused to go into the crate, and whined to get out. So we stopped using it and relied on baby gates to keep him in a couple of rooms. He slept downstairs in the kitchen by himself. A couple of months ago he started whining at the gate at night and wouldn't sleep. So we let him upstairs, and now he sleeps on the floor next to the bed.

Maybe they just "grow up?"


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

TobysDad said:


> Maybe they just "grow up?"


This is quite possible for sure and so is the "teenage brattiness" syndrome...not sure what it is on our end but Abby is 6 months old and just got spayed last week. No problems with the crate - she still loves it (at least I assume since I'm not here when she's in it and she's calm and asleep when I come home). But she sleeps in our bedroom - she has since she was 10 weeks old with no issues - and the last 3 nights, when she comes up, she gets bratty and whiny, barky, almost hyper, wanting to go out of our room...I've done what you did - let her out thinking she had to "go" but even last night, I made sure she had peed and pooped and she did the same thing and took quite a few "quiet" and "go lie down" before she sighed, gave up, and settled down. So I'm thinking it's likely the early teenage brattiness combined with the lack of exercise since she is limited to short walks and no hard play due to her spay. Once she settles, she's OK all night, so hopefully it will stop if we're consistent in our approach.

Good luck to you!

Cheers,


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

This happened with Hank as well. It was early this summer and I figure maybe he was getting too warm in his crate at night. He was around 10 months old. I did gate him in our bedroom at first but I don't even do that now.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

wow, that's weird that so many others had the same problem at the same age. I wish he could sleep on the floor in our room, but my dh won't go for it. Our smaller dog sleeps on the foot of our bed and I'm afraid Duffy would think that was a good place for him too. Leaving no room for anyone else!

Kris


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I think Griff was younger - but our house is tiny and the crate was taking up a lot of space next to my bed. I use it in the Van now and he has no problems with it there because he knows he's going somewhere when he goes into it.

So long as your dog isn't naughty let him have his freedom - I'd leave the crate open and see if he goes in himself. If he gets into everything then you have to lay down the law.

He may have wized up and realized that you guys are snacking in front of the TV while he's in the crate. :


----------



## vino (Sep 7, 2010)

our boy is 7 years old and just started refusing to go in his crate. he's been sleeping in the crate since he's been 12 weeks old.
he's been sleeping until 9 in the morning, which allowed us to get ready for work.
now that he won't go into the crate, it's really causing problems.
any other suggestions?


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

He goes in just fine (because he gets a treat when he does), but its after he's been in it for about a half hour that he starts the banging and crying. We only put him in it when we go to bed so it's not like he hears us walking around or anything. Sudden separation anxiety??

I hope he will be better tonight, I'm pretty tired!!

Kris


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have just begun crate training my dog, and I have found that it's helpful to remind her that I haven't gone anywhere. I wonder if it might help for you to turn on a light and sit outside the crate when he cries so that he can see you there and wait for him to calm down then go back to bed? 

With my dog, she was crying so I went to the crate and just sat there, didn't really offer much either way and she just watched me and realized I was still sitting there, so she calmed down on her own. Then I moved a little further away and sat for a while. She eventually laid down, and she couldn't really see me from her angle so I snuck away and she didn't notice!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Problem solved....Duffy is now sleeping in our room on the floor - yay! He is SO good and doesn't make a peep all night long. I love having him in our room and I'm sure he is much happier too now.

Kris


----------

